# Start over or overseed?



## JovMopar (May 6, 2018)

Good afternoon,

I'm new to the forum and I'm looking to finally get my lawn in order. I'm just trying to get an idea of what you guys think I should do. It appears I have a lot of weeds, but I'm not sure if a complete overhaul is needed. Here are a few pics. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi JovMopar and welcome to TLF! Looks like you've got your hands full. Lots of weeds like you said - I'm not sure what some of them are. If your lawn is over 50% weeds, then it's better to kill it all off and start over. I think it's too far gone and you will not be happy with the results if you cut corners. That being said, do not reseed or do anything right now. You need to prepare for a fall redo - get your soil pH, etc in order. Have you done a soil test recently?


----------



## JovMopar (May 6, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Alpine. I have not had the soil tested. I'll get that done asap. What other steps do you recommend


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I had a similar situation in my back yard when I moved in a few years ago. I wish I had done my research at the time and just nuked it. Since that that I have spent lots of money and time fighting weeds, especially undesirable grasses, which it looks like you have a few of as well.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Can't tell if that grass is good grass or weedy grass or both. If it's just non-grassy weeds, I'd go the selective herbicide route.


----------



## DT1986 (May 3, 2018)

I nuked my lawn when I first moved in to my house two years ago. Last spring I seeded it with a ***/PRG mix. The results were very good but I had problem with one nasty weed - Wild Violet. What I should have done was ensure all the weed seeds on the lawn had germinated. You can do this by killing off your lawn then watering heaving to germinate any weed seeds that are still in the lawn. Then kill them again. This can take several weeks to accomplish but in my opinion is the cheapest option.

I will recommend a complete re-do as you will know the profile of the lawn as you grow it. You get to chose the seed you put down. It does require a lot of patience since it takes a whole season or more for the lawn to establish. But you will have the satisfaction of knowing that you planted each strand of grass! They're all your babies!!! :roll:

Spring 2017 - fully nuked from fall 2016 :evil: 


Summer 2017 - love the results  but can you see the weeds? :ugeek:


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@DT1986 is right.

I would start killing it now and fallow until seeding time. You've got some tough weeds, it would be nice to kill all you can while actively growing and before they seed


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Gly alone will not do a good job killing those violets. They have an extensive underground tuber system that will continue to push up new top growth. It's best add triclopyr to your gly and make multiple applications pre-seed.


----------



## DT1986 (May 3, 2018)

thegrassfactor said:


> It's best add triclopyr to your gly and make multiple applications pre-seed.


Thanks @thegrassfactor Will defininitely add this to my concoction this season.

I think the battle with the weeds is part of establishing a new lawn from seed. The easy way out is to sod the lawn as someone else has already done the hard work. Besides it's an instant lawn. Don't forget to grade and level the lawn during your reno.


----------



## JovMopar (May 6, 2018)

Thanks guys. Great info here. So do you guys recommended killing now in spring?


----------



## DT1986 (May 3, 2018)

JovMopar said:


> Thanks guys. Great info here. So do you guys recommended killing now in spring?


I'd say start now. It will take a few weeks and a lot of work to kill off that lawn. You should be ready by Jul/Aug to put down seed if you are seeding. Fall is the best time of year to put down grass seed as the elements are in your favour but I have had success growing grass in the peak summer months. Requires lot of watering though. You just might have a nice lawn by halloween :evil:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Could you post pictures of your yard ?

I'm very cautious to recommend a Reno to anyone, more so if they are starting to get into lawn care. Even if your is enough of a bad shape that a Reno is worth it, I would recommend for you to use it as a practice lawn. In example, practice spray applications of weed b gon, or ammemd any soil nutrients deficiencies, figure out how to water the lawn with timers.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> Could you post pictures of your yard ?
> 
> I'm very cautious to recommend a Reno to anyone, more so if they are starting to get into lawn care. Even if your is enough of a bad shape that a Reno is worth it, I would recommend for you to use it as a practice lawn. In example, practice spray applications of weed b gon, or ammemd any soil nutrients deficiencies, figure out how to water the lawn with timers.


I like @g-man idea. Best to get into it in stages. A failed reno is very frustrating.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm in the same boat with my back yard. Some areas look real good, others could use a renovation. I believe my plan will be to tackle it in small portions at a time. As someone mentioned doing an entire reno, even for the first time could be stressful and not yield the desired results. I plan on working with what I have, and improve on that as it's not a total loss right now.


----------

